
Improving Code Readability With CSS Styleguides - kyro
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/05/02/improving-code-readability-with-css-styleguides/
======
briansmith
#1 - That is what your VCS history is for. #2 - Choose good variable names and
you don't need these comments. #3 - Use built-time templating to do variable
substitution in your CSS as part of your build process. #4 - Nonsense. #5 -
Nonsense / That is what your VCS is for.

------
neodude
Clearly, CSS is crying out for a good IDE. Not the Dreamweaver/WYSIWYG
variety, but serious text editing features that are pretty standard to
programming IDEs.

~~~
etal
Which would you rather have: Gecko/Webkit embedded in an Emacs buffer, or an
Emacs/Vim buffer embedded in Firefox? I've seen some stabs at both, but
neither really Done Right.

~~~
neodude
Probably the latter. Having Firebug IN the IDE would be invaluable and
(r)evolutionary. A lot of the times I 'develop' by writing CSS in Firebug,
then copy-and-paste the result into the actual CSS file.

Hm. That means I want a WYSIWYG, actually. Time to fork Firebug?

~~~
rms
Yeah that would be great. I haven't found a CSS editor I really like.

